# Macro Habitats



## NateS (Jun 27, 2010)

Saw this on another forum and thought it was pretty awesome to see where everybody shoots their photos.  Post up photos of where you shoot your macros whether at your house or not.

I'll start...I do pretty much all of my shooting at my house right now.

This is an area I've been working on cleaning up.  I do get quite a few shots from this area and am going to fill in the areas around the Yucca plants with some blooming perennials.






















The tall stalky plants on the left of this next picture are where I get a lot of stuff...lot's of assassin's, long-legged flies, flesh flies, ants, spiders, among others.





This is the edge of my backyard against the woods....get a lot of stuff along the wood line















This is a line with 2 Joe Pye Weeds on the left and a row of 4-5 Pink Delight Butterfly bushes in the middle and right....not much activity yet as they were just planted this year, but I expect a lot from this in the future.





This is my front flower bed....Creeping Phlox along the curved border, Aster in the back corner (bottom left) and various Milkweeds/Butterfly weeds in the middle.






Now post up yours....


----------



## Skyclad (Jul 5, 2010)

Now I see how you get so many shots so often (Been living in AZ for long enough now that I forgot what dense greenery looks like, lol). It will certainly be interesting to see what your new plants bring.


----------

